# Orator



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I recently acquired this lovely Orator and I'm a bit besotted. Its creator, Agent Orange, has some splendid shots of it, so instead of just attempting to recreate those, I thought I'd try something 'different'.










I'd like to tell you that I had a high-falutin' concept in mind, but basically I just messed about in PhotoShop. 

Draygo


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

It's nice, but I suppose it's a little hard to comment on having not seen the 'before' pic.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> It's nice, but I suppose it's a little hard to comment on having not seen the 'before' pic.


Fair point, Om_ (may I call you Om_ ? )

TBH, it's not particularly radical - I only posted it in order to in some way justify to myself having wasted my valuable doing it . It's really just a bit desaturated to take colour out. Originally, I wanted to see what it looked like in black and white but ended up with this, so that it kept the orange chrono hand.

I think I'll need to do a bit more experimentation to end up with something more impressive. http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/public/style_emoticons/default/whistling.gif

I don't have the original pic available, but here's the watch.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Stunning watch!,it looks good in sepia!


----------

